# υπεύθυνος καθηγητής



## geosp (Sep 27, 2012)

Πώς αποκαλείται στα αγγλικά ο υπεύθυνος καθηγητής/διδάσκων ενός μαθήματος;
Θα μπορούσε teacher; Μιλάμε για πανεπιστημιακό ίδρυμα.
Πιο συγκεκριμένα θα ήθελα να μεταφράσω τη φράση:
"Υπεύθυνος καθηγητής του χ μαθήματος"

Επίσης η φοιτητική χρονιά μπορεί να μεταφραστεί ως academic year, ή υπάρχει και κάποια άλλη συνώνυμη έκφραση;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2012)

Το πανεπιστημιακό έτος είναι όντως academic year. 
Στην Αγγλία πλέον τα μαθήματα λέγονται modules κι όχι courses και ο υπεύθυνος λέγεται module coordinator και είναι αυτός που συντονίζει τη διδακτική ομάδα του μαθήματος (η ομάδα μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει μόνο τον εαυτό του).


----------



## geosp (Sep 27, 2012)

Θεωρείς πως μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω την ίδια ορολογία αναφερόμενος και σε ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο, ή δεν θα ταίριαζε σε αυτήν την περίπτωση;

edit: Μιλώντας και για κάτι που θα είναι σε γλώσσα, ας πούμε u.s. english


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

Γεια σου. Πιστεύω ότι το πιο γενικό / διεθνές και ανώδυνο θα ήταν *the professor teaching the course*.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 28, 2012)

Εγώ θα πήγαινα με το course/module coordinator της SBE αν εκείνος έχει σχεδιάσει και επιβλέπει τη διδασκαλία του μαθήματος. Ή course instructor αν ανήκει απλώς στη διδακτική ομάδα. 

Και το περιφραστικό του νίκελ καλό είναι, αλλά είναι λίγο μεγάλο για συχνή χρήση μέσα στο κείμενο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2012)

Course instructor. Πολύ βολικό.


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2012)

To module υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι μπλα μπλα της ΕΕ.


----------

